# Canadian PRT Troops in Kandahar pictures



## D-n-A (22 Nov 2005)

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9956/is200504070zp.jpg

http://img306.imageshack.us/img306/8199/is200504113ne.jpg

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/6260/is200504146ry.jpg

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/1300/is200504164if.jpg

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/7856/is200504183pi.jpg

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/1628/is200504463rb.jpg

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4426/is200504477fx.jpg
Any idea what the guy with the AK is in this an the above picture, I'm guessing the guy in the jeans an canadian OD body armour is a translator?

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4636/is200504488dv.jpg

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/1948/is200504491dq.jpg

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8956/is200504500kn.jpg

http://img309.imageshack.us/img309/8158/is200504515wc.jpg

http://img309.imageshack.us/img309/4772/is200504570ki.jpg

http://img309.imageshack.us/img309/4726/is200504596ju.jpg

http://img309.imageshack.us/img309/4125/is200503809qa.jpg


----------



## geo (22 Nov 2005)

as stated, looks like the local guy that's there to "break the ice" &/ or mend fences.
then there is the other guy in the middle with the ball cap

Img309/4125... no licence plate but Cdn flag on the hood...must be one of the Nyalah/mamba vehicles delivered from South Africa

Img180/1948... Gwagons with Cdn flags on the sides... guess we don't want to be mistaken for someone else

Img180/1628... waterpump.... yup, always make use of the facilities that you have provided to the locals. Reminds em of how useful our little handywork is to them.


----------



## Prophet (24 Nov 2005)

cool photos i really like the one with the soldier in the turret with his pistol having the hammer pulled back. (http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/1300/is200504164if.jpg)


----------



## Prophet (24 Nov 2005)

one more thing the guy with the ball cap on( http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/1628/is200504463rb.jpg http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4426/is200504477fx.jpg) isn't he wearing US camo??


----------



## army.gf (24 Nov 2005)

great pics! thanks for sharing


----------



## Lare (25 Nov 2005)

Great pictures! Except this guy...

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4636/is200504488dv.jpg

Wearing a ring? I believe i remember hearing something about rings... and pictures... with missing appendages


----------



## Glorified Ape (25 Nov 2005)

Lare said:
			
		

> Great pictures! Except this guy...
> 
> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/4636/is200504488dv.jpg
> 
> Wearing a ring? I believe i remember hearing something about rings... and pictures... with missing appendages



I believe the regulations allow members to wear certain rings - such as class rings, wedding rings, etc. While it might be inadvisable for aircrew and similar trades, I don't think an infanteer on foot patrol is in the high-risk bracket.


----------



## pbi (25 Nov 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> I believe the regulations allow members to wear certain rings - such as class rings, wedding rings, etc. While it might be inadvisable for aircrew and similar trades, I don't think an infanteer on foot patrol is in the high-risk bracket.



Rings are dangerous all the time, but especially around tools, weapons and vehicles (all types of vehicles), clambering in and out of damaged buildings, etc. I very nearly lost my finger to a wedding ring accident in our Bn HQ bldg in 1PP. (Despite my wife's initial protests, I still don't wear a metal wedding ring: I have quite a nice scar tissue ring in place of it.)

Cheers


----------



## geo (25 Nov 2005)

PBI...
know how you feel... I'm just happy that there was a wee weakness in the ring and it wasn't my finger that got ripped off.

Hurts to just think about it.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Nov 2005)

Those are some pretty cool photos.   Nice to see that they are wearing the subdued Canadian Flag.   The red one, though I'm proud to wear it, does tend to stand out.   
Funny thing about this photo: http://img309.imageshack.us/img309/4772/is200504570ki.jpg
When I first got there, we were told that "thumbs up" _could_ have the same effect as proudly displaying your middle finger   ;D


----------



## geo (25 Nov 2005)

VG
could be a regional thing.
big differences between the provinces (same as over here )


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Nov 2005)

I understand the differences.  *grin*  "Just like here".  So true!
But, it was just a funny observation.  Still, from that photo, you can tell that the meaning is quite clear: "Good work, fella's.  We're here for you".  The kids seem very happy.  

The kids over there were a high point for me.  Big brown eyes, almost always smiling.  Heck, even the ones begging for water didn't bother me all _that_ much.


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2005)

Kids, the world over are, pretty much "innocent" of evil intentions.
The world has to teach that to them....
Thank god we caught this picture .... before it happens :|


----------



## Jay4th (26 Nov 2005)

We were told the same thing about the old "thumbs up " being a bad thing last year on Athena. My guess is that may be old info that was pertinent before the masive influx of western culture. Kids all seemed pretty happy to se us thumbs up and all. Maybe they were just pulling a fast one over on us all. Hope not.


----------



## 4CDO PARA (31 Mar 2006)

The guy with the Ring on is an Infantry Reservist with the "48th Highlanders" from Toronto. The ring is a regimental ring that every 48th soldier wears. You can never get those guys to take it off. 
The guy with the ball cap that everyone seems so interested in is an Afghan Soldier assigned to the PRT in Kandahar. The hat he is wearing is the PRT hat made when they were under the command of "Task Force Bayonet" ( Op Archer, Roto 0 ) with the Americans. The symbol on the front is a combination of the Canadian Maple Leaf and the Wing symbol of the US Airborne Regiment the PR was attached to.


----------



## socialhandgrenade (31 Mar 2006)

The fellow with the ak and the ball cap on is Wali .He is in the anp {afghan national police}.He also worked with us on op apollo with our cimic dudes.He  is a very well respect guy.Guys would bring back all kinds of guchi stuff for him when we came back from leave.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Mar 2006)

So did they only take pictures of guys in the issued gear or is there that many there using that crap?


----------



## armchair (1 Apr 2006)

If you want to see a tons of photos of what is going in the CF go to  DND website:
http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/
This website was setup at the start of  The War on terrorism back in 2001.


----------



## Redleg1971 (24 May 2006)

I was on the first US team to occupy the PRT in December 03.  Wali was there with us as well, but was in the Afghan Militia Forces (AMF at the time).  He and "Smiley" were well respected and trusted then.  It is good to see he is still around.  Anyone know how Popeye is doing?

CPT Kerry George, United States Army.


----------



## military granny (24 May 2006)

Redleg  this was posted by my son today from the PRT

Kudos To Popeye 

SO your probably wonderingf what/who is popeye. popeye is a local who works and lives on the prt camp. Hes the hardest working person ive ever met in my entire life this guys a machine and hes like 50 something. he works from like 5 am til 4 am the next day . So cheers to popeye!


----------



## wookie11 (24 May 2006)

Good pics, thanks
Always interesting to look at the Afghanistan pics


----------



## Korus (24 May 2006)

Hey Redleg, when I was last there in early Feb of this year, Popeye was doing great.. Still going around with that smile on his face. They bought him a gator to tear around the PRT compound with, and he was loving it.


----------



## TMM (24 May 2006)

Thanks for posting those pics. It helps a civi like me see what you lot deal with day in, day out.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (24 May 2006)

Non issue glasses, Oakley Goggles, and helmet not done up......
http://img306.imageshack.us/img306/8199/is200504113ne.jpg

On closer inspection, neither have their chin straps done up.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 May 2006)

so?


----------



## Journeyman (24 May 2006)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Non issue glasses, Oakley Goggles, and helmet not done up......
> http://img306.imageshack.us/img306/8199/is200504113ne.jpg
> 
> On closer inspection, neither have their chin straps done up.



...and  _~shudder~_ there are no lines painted on their parade square! Oh...hang on, they're not _on_ a parade square. So _that's_ what it looks like on deployment   :   (thanks for coming out....next!)


----------



## foerestedwarrior (25 May 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...and  _~shudder~_ there are no lines painted on their parade square! Oh...hang on, they're not _on_ a parade square. So _that's_ what it looks like on deployment   :   (thanks for coming out....next!)



 : Talk about cant take a joke........ I geuse I should have indicated it was such....being as how this is the internet and all.


----------



## vonGarvin (25 May 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...and  _~shudder~_ there are no lines painted on their parade square! Oh...hang on, they're not _on_ a parade square. So _that's_ what it looks like on deployment   :   (thanks for coming out....next!)


OK, with regards to plough jockeys and rock painters (aka "poultry degraders"), I just finished up being Crse O for a 3b here in Gagetown.  We finished up the "full spectrum ops" training and the final parade was to be had.  I joked that for part of the final guy's battle prep, he would rehearse "Advance in Review Order" on a piece of asphalt out in the training area.  One of my fellow Chicken ranchers paced it off, and it would have sufficed!  Our patricia and vandoo brethren had a hoot watching us, pointed at the rocks, and said "What do you think of those?"  To which I replied "Them's some good paintin' rocks".  But, the old plough jockey in me kept me from having some sort of formal parade with which to end the course.

vG out


----------



## Lerch (27 May 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/1300/is200504164if.jpg


Did anyone else notice the tag on the pouch?


----------



## geo (28 May 2006)

CAR, gone but not forgotten.


----------



## sgtdixon (1 Jun 2006)

Lerch said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice the tag on the pouch?




Only you lerch, could notice something like that, but hey, it goes with the kit sluttery then eh  

shot out


----------

